# And we thought Australian media is pretty bad ....



## Waterrat (Sep 4, 2011)

Check out this death adder!

Snake shock for Scotland squad | The Sun |Home Scotland|Scottish News


----------



## snakeluvver (Sep 4, 2011)

I dont want to live on this planet anymore.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Sep 4, 2011)

Bahhahaha 
Hows the headline! Kind of hidden in plain sight.
I don't know how some of these writers get it past the editors.

Haha the kangaroo bit craked me up also.


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 4, 2011)

> after players were dive-bombed by a flock of sharp-beaked ibis birds





> had to sidestep a kangaroo which is famous for beating up passers-by


The journalist should consider buying their drugs from a different source!


----------



## snakeluvver (Sep 4, 2011)

I feel ashamed to say Im part scottish now


----------



## Trouble (Sep 4, 2011)

>.< ohmygod... seriously?! *hides self under a rock* 

and they even make our other wildlife seem like they hunt you down just to torment/kill you!! worse than Americans.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Sep 4, 2011)

I'd like to hear the kangaroos version of what happen.


----------



## PicklePants (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh for the love of...

What's the betting that it was an Aussie that told them it was a Death Adder?


----------



## Kimberlyann (Sep 4, 2011)

Best laugh of the day, that 'deaf adder' was huge! Any where between 4ft to 8ft! hahahahaaaa


----------



## GeckoGuy (Sep 4, 2011)

Clearly someone googled 'death adder' to get info but how could they have not seen a picture of one?


----------



## myusername (Sep 4, 2011)

I wasn't aware that an ibis would 'dive-bomb' you. Or that their beaks were sharp... 
Going to be super careful next time I go to the tip.


----------



## scorps (Sep 4, 2011)

Deaf adder hahahahahahah


----------



## dihsmaj (Sep 4, 2011)

Why are we laughing?
All their info is correct.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Sep 4, 2011)

I can picture the headlines from the end of their tour...






I do realise the typo but meh.


----------



## SamNabz (Sep 4, 2011)

Hahah that's gold.


----------



## Renenet (Sep 4, 2011)

What?!



PicklePants said:


> What's the betting that it was an Aussie that told them it was a Death Adder?



I wouldn't bet against you. I knew someone who loved to wind up the tourists with "facts" like these.


----------



## Colin (Sep 4, 2011)

this "news"paper looks like a very reputable source.. just look at the "most read stories" listing on the same page.. quality journalism at it's best
1. Brother and sister in lift sex
2. My lover was a fake fella
3. For ruck’s snake
4. Orlando's girl shows her Bloomers
5. Have a date with Imogen Thomas - as she strips off for saucy calendar


​


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes, a great Sunday arvo read.


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 4, 2011)

Just the facts mam


----------



## FAY (Sep 4, 2011)

HAHAHAHA Sounds VERY Reputable!!!!





Colin said:


> this "news"paper looks like a very reputable source.. just look at the "most read stories" listing on the same page.. quality journalism at it's best
> 1. Brother and sister in lift sex
> 2. My lover was a fake fella
> 3. For ruck’s snake
> ...


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 4, 2011)

Mine Gott!


----------



## HoffOff (Sep 4, 2011)

wat


----------



## mister3 (Sep 4, 2011)

Trouble said:


> >.< ohmygod... seriously?! *hides self under a rock*
> 
> and they even make our other wildlife seem like they hunt you down just to torment/kill you!! *worse than Americans*.


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 4, 2011)

Showed the story to my ophidiophobic wife. First she said that Deaf Adders don't grow that big, then correctly IDed the animal. After that she made some comments about the journalist integrity, to which I did not disagree


----------



## Snakewoman (Sep 4, 2011)

That's terrible! It doesn't even take 30 seconds to look up a death adder on google to see what it looks like, some journalists are so bloody lazy.


----------



## cadwallader (Sep 4, 2011)

haha thats so funny.. must be a new subspecies as the media is never wrong


----------



## Snakewoman (Sep 4, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> I dont want to live on this planet anymore.



Lol, me either... you forgot the picture:


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 4, 2011)

Anyone see the French 80's documentary "Koalas of Kakadu?

It was a pearler with platypus, coroboree frogs and red kangaroos bounding through desert sand hills mixed in with some tourist footage of Kakadu. Uluru even featured briefly.

Quality stuff!


----------



## snakeluvver (Sep 7, 2011)

Tahlia said:


> Lol, me either... you forgot the picture:


Uploader was taking too long


----------



## mmafan555 (Sep 7, 2011)

Humans are moronic everywhere...Only thing that sets them apart is that in some places the ratio of morons to smart people is higher( Texas) than elsewhere.

The lack of fact checking/proofreading in the media is just embarrassing...I just read a story that said the 21 ft croc in the Philippines was a freshwater croc that weighed 365lbs.:cry::cry: It's like these idiots just write and print whatever immediately pops into their head...without bothering to check if it is even remotely close to being accurate.


----------



## PhilK (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh God.... ooohhhhh God


----------



## Justdragons (Sep 7, 2011)

surely they are taking the piss?


----------



## starr9 (Sep 7, 2011)

wow. just wow.


----------



## blakehose (Sep 7, 2011)

That is one funky looking Death adder!!


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Sep 7, 2011)

That made me wet myself.


----------



## Cockney_Red (Sep 7, 2011)

Its the SUN!!!!! Its not meant to be taken seriously.....surely some of you know the paper...


----------



## K3nny (Sep 7, 2011)

PhilK said:


> Oh God.... ooohhhhh God





Snake_Whisperer said:


> That made me wet myself.



not the reaction i usually get when i read a bad article but whatever floats your boat i guess


----------



## Firedrake (Sep 9, 2011)

That article is almost insulting...


----------



## gosia (Sep 9, 2011)

Sure it's not a "APRIL FOOLS" edition? hahaha


----------



## r3ptilian (Sep 9, 2011)

Lucky it wasnt the Irish team or they would have got Saint Patrick to banish it like he did the snakes in Ireland :lol:


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Sep 13, 2011)

I am speechless!


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Sep 13, 2011)

seriously!?

i actually wish one of the team had gotten bitten, and they went to the hospital, only to be told they were bitten by a carpet python :lol:


----------



## MathewB (Sep 13, 2011)

Cockney_Red said:


> Its the SUN!!!!! Its not meant to be taken seriously.....surely some of you know the paper...



I know it...


----------



## Nighthawk (Sep 13, 2011)

PicklePants said:


> Oh for the love of...
> 
> What's the betting that it was an Aussie that told them it was a Death Adder?



I'd say so. This smacks of telling tourists you need a passport to get from the north to the south island in NZ, and that wekas are kiwis, and that sandflies are endangered.
I know I've had my fair share of "Watch out for drop-bears" and "Everything here is poisonous and out to get you" lmao


----------

